# Pure bred ???



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

Can some one plz tell me if my puppy is pure bred no matter what I still and will always love him I'll try to get more pics of him


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Bryan.H said:


> Can some one plz tell me if my puppy is pure bred no matter what I still and will always love him I'll try to get more pics of him


im asking the same question for the past two days and didnt get a reply yet


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

*More pics*

Side shot


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

steve-sh said:


> im asking the same question for the past two days and didnt get a reply yet


Man that sucks well I hope someone can help us


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

steve-sh said:


> im asking the same question for the past two days and didnt get a reply yet


Today one of his ears stood up


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Bryan.H said:


> Side shot


hes so cuteeee 
mine is similar to urs  but way younger 
how old is he?


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

steve-sh said:


> hes so cuteeee
> mine is similar to urs  but way younger
> how old is he?


He is going to be 3 months in 1 week I got him wen he was 2 months old he grew so much in so little time I can't wait for him to be full size


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Bryan.H said:


> He is going to be 3 months in 1 week I got him wen he was 2 months old he grew so much in so little time I can't wait for him to be full size


mine is about 1.5 months 
she doesnt know her name yet :$


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

:wub:


steve-sh said:


> mine is about 1.5 months
> she doesnt know her name yet :$


That's so young my pups name is big bear yours?


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Bryan.H said:


> :wub:
> 
> That's so young my pups name is big bear yours?


phoebe


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

steve-sh said:


> phoebe


So cute well she looks purebred to me regardless she's gorgeous


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Bryan.H said:


> So cute well she looks purebred to me regardless she's gorgeous


thx


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks purebred to me. Very cute!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I vote Purebred! Gorgeous puppy you have! Where did you get that adorable pup? Congrats!


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Looks purebred to me. Very cute!


Thank you so much


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

This pic was his 2nd day home with me


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> I vote Purebred! Gorgeous puppy you have! Where did you get that adorable pup? Congrats!


Thank you so much to be honest every one knew I was looking for a puppy then a friend told me that there were some 3 puppies in a farm about 2 hours from L.A that's were I got him


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks all GSD to me. It looks like a nice puppy, congratulations.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Yes looks purebred to me adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone makes feel allot better about my boy I post more pics as he gets older to see how he turns out


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both of the above pups look to be pure bred, both are cuties.


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

Why does it matter? You obviously did not care when you went to a farm and got the puppy, so why does it matter now? 

He is a cute puppy. But there is absolutely no way to know if a puppy is purebred or not unless it was responsibly bred and has AKC papers. 

I am in no way being mean, but he is a cute puppy and you like him, so enjoy him for what he is and do not worry about if he is purebred or not.


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

GSD2727 said:


> Why does it matter? You obviously did not care when you went to a farm and got the puppy, so why does it matter now?
> 
> He is a cute puppy. But there is absolutely no way to know if a puppy is purebred or not unless it was responsibly bred and has AKC papers.
> 
> I am in no way being mean, but he is a cute puppy and you like him, so enjoy him for what he is and do not worry about if he is purebred or not.


We'll after doing so much research about the GSD I fell in love with the breed although it doesn't matter to me if he is or not because I love him anyways and his such a great dog I thought it would be kool if my companion was a GSD


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Curiosity is plenty of reason to ask opinions. 

Nice gsd you got there.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks pb to me. Sorry you guys aren't getting answered, I asked the same questions when I first got my girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Curiosity is plenty of reason to ask opinions.
> 
> Nice gsd you got there.


 well said 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bryan.H (Jul 7, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> Curiosity is plenty of reason to ask opinions.
> 
> Nice gsd you got there.


Thank you for your response and for the love for my puppy


----------

